# New girl from holland



## yvonneh (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi i also want to introduce myself.
I am yvonne van der horst and living in holland together with my dog. Working as a fitness & groupfitness coordinator.
In 3 weeks i will compete on the ifbb world championship in mexico. starded my compititions in 2008 in de fitness class and 2009 i won the IFBB Dutch championship. This year (2010) i had my first IFBB Classic Bodybuilding compitition place 1e. I was selected for the European in servie but there was no CBB so i went there and did the Body fitness classe because i thaught that i wasn`t ready for the Bodybuilding classe, my place was 8e because my shape was to hard and they asked why not Bodybuilding.. so i will try the world for the first time in the bodybuilding classe.. i know i will enjoy it because i like to do the poses but also the routine...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*yvonneh* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## yvonneh (Sep 10, 2010)

thank you prince, i will do so..

also thanks world pharma org


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> WOW!



That's a big tree!


----------



## tballz (Sep 10, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 10, 2010)

Welcome to IM,

CEM


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Whos the skeletor hugging it?



I don't know but she's wrecking the picture.



Richard Gears said:


> I know! Thats gotta be at LEAST 100 yrs old.



That tree on the other hand made me






YouTube Video


----------



## yvonneh (Sep 11, 2010)

hi hi hi....
I everyboby...
The girl how is hugging the tree is yvonne, a plesure to meet you all...
And thanks for the nice compliments...


----------



## vortrit (Sep 11, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 11, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums


----------



## superted (Sep 11, 2010)

yvonneh said:


> hi hi hi....
> I everyboby...
> The girl how is hugging the tree is yvonne, a plesure to meet you all...
> And thanks for the nice compliments...


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 11, 2010)

Welcome. Best of luck in your competition. Feel free to post your workouts, "supplement" choices, etc(in the proper forums of course).


----------



## NiagaraSmalls (Sep 11, 2010)

welcome to IM


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 11, 2010)

i'm touching myself


----------



## superted (Sep 11, 2010)

The Situation said:


> i'm touching myself



LMFAO


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## BigRed73 (Sep 11, 2010)

welcome


----------



## yvonneh (Sep 13, 2010)

Caretaker said:


> Welcome. Best of luck in your competition. Feel free to post your workouts, "supplement" choices, etc(in the proper forums of course).


 

I will do so..


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 14, 2010)

tree hugger....lol. welcome and go green. good luck on your endeavors.


----------



## CG (Sep 14, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I don't know but she's wrecking the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i love the tree


----------

